# NEW!! Contest: Win the most innovative new arrowrest! NEW!!!



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

How do you enter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

cartman308 said:


> How do you enter?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a good question.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

You enter thru the website


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Got mine in.


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Guys, just go to the website and you'll see where to click to enter at the bottom of the home page. Or simply cut and paste www.midatlanticarchery.com/contest/ in your browser to get there. Thanks and good luck to everyone!:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Mike


----------



## MAAP (Oct 19, 2007)

*We have a winner!*

*Congratulations to Toby Lester,* this week's contest winner of a FREE TriVan Multi-Adjust Pro arrowrest.

Enter here and spread the word. There is a new winner every week! You could be next: http://midatlanticarchery.com/contest/

Mid-Atlantic Contest Manager


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up on the contest! Very nice looking rest and pretty good deal on the broadheads!


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

*This week's winner*

Congratulations to Phillip Oliver, this week's contest winner of a FREE TriVan Multi-Adjust Pro arrowrest. :darkbeer:

Enter here and spread the word. There is a new winner every week! You could be next: http://midatlanticarchery.com/contest/

Mid-Atlantic Contest Manager


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

New contest


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

*New Winner!!!*

Congratulations to Luke Greenia, this week’s contest winner of the TriVan Contour Static Rest from Mid-Atlantic Archery.

Only one more week for you to enter to win your own TriVan Contour.

Enter here: http://midatlanticarchery.com/contest/


Good luck everyone!! :darkbeer:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

Do you have to reenter every week?


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

*Last week's winner (May 7th)*

Sorry guys!! I was out of town at the end of last week so I'm late with last week's winner. Here it is:

Congratulations to Matthew Wedding, today's winner of the TriVan Contour Static Rest from Mid-Atlantic Archery.

We’ve also launched a NEW CONTEST to win our original vanishing rest model. You can enter here: http://midatlanticarchery.com/contest/

Good luck on the next drawing!


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I entered so hopefully it's still going on...:smile:


----------



## Big DnTN (Mar 9, 2009)

*I won One*

Went away on vaction this weekend for my birthday and came back to find out that I actually won one. How exciting!!!:shade: Thanks Mid-Atlantic Archery:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations to Darrell Junge, last week’s winner of the Tri-Van Original contest giveaway.

You may get lucky too. Enter at: http://midatlanticarchery.com/contest/
:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

mhoman9 said:


> Congratulations to Luke Greenia, this week’s contest winner of the TriVan Contour Static Rest from Mid-Atlantic Archery.
> 
> Only one more week for you to enter to win your own TriVan Contour.
> 
> ...




Congratulations on to my buddy Luke! Awesome deal my friend!

Enjoy your rest.


----------



## VermontHunter (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Lou ,,, and a real BIG THANKS to *Mid-Atlantic Archery*. I've really been wanting one of these rests,, :shade:

Can't wait to get this rest installed on my Katera ... :smile:


----------



## Big DnTN (Mar 9, 2009)

*Rest*

Finally got mine yesterday, very impressive rest - Can't wait to get it installed:thumbs_up. Thanks once again Mid-Atlantic Archery.


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations to Simon Simons, this week's contest winner of a FREE TriVan Original arrowrest.

Enter here and spread the word. There is a new winner every week! You could be next: http://midatlanticarchery.com/contest/

Mid-Atlantic Contest Manager


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

mhoman9 said:


> Congratulations to Simon Simons, this week's contest winner of a FREE TriVan Original arrowrest.
> 
> Enter here and spread the word. There is a new winner every week! You could be next: http://midatlanticarchery.com/contest/
> 
> Mid-Atlantic Contest Manager


Thank you Mid-Atlantic Archery for the Rest. I'm looking forward to trying this out. it's like Christmas in June!!!!!!!. :wink: :thumbs_up

Simon


----------



## laurafrancese (Jan 31, 2009)

**

I have had great success with this rest. It was really easy to set up and my groups were tight from my very first grouping. What can be better than FREE??? LOL


L
XOXOXOX


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in. Wanted to give this rest a try anyway,


----------



## laurafrancese (Jan 31, 2009)

**

I just put a Tri-Van on my new Warthog and I love it!


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Good luck all!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Double S said:


> Thank you Mid-Atlantic Archery for the Rest. I'm looking forward to trying this out. it's like Christmas in June!!!!!!!. :wink: :thumbs_up
> 
> Simon


Hey congrats Simmon I missed this the first few thousand times I read through it. lol


----------



## stickandmove (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm in, Have been looking at this one but been a little reluctant to purchase... Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Bullseyeal (Jan 25, 2010)

R those rests better than a drop away rest? what do you think?


----------



## hrnttwk (Sep 27, 2010)

Got mine in. Need a new arrow rest.


----------



## Mr Snow (Oct 26, 2010)

This contest is still going everyone! I won one in November but haven't used it yet. Keep entering!


----------



## nccavediver (Dec 6, 2011)

How can I meet Laura?!


----------



## mikeeg16 (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't see any link for a contest. Is it over?


----------

